# Game Thread: 76ers Vs Washington Wizards (Nov. 26)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*November 26, 2004 - 1:00 PM (EST)

Philadelphia 76ers (5-6) VS Washington Wizards (6-4) 

@Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*
Aired on:







and 1340 WHAT AM

*Projected Starting Lineups:*


 

*STORYLINE:* 
PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) -- The Philadelphia 76ers will have to slow down Antawn Jamison if they hope end the Washington Wizards' three-game winning streak.

Jamison has scored 27, 27 and 28 points in Washington's last three games. He seems to be enjoying his first season in the Eastern Conference, averaging 24.1 points and 8.8 rebounds per game.

Washington went on a 20-4 run over a 5 1/2-minute stretch of the third quarter in its 102-86 victory over Toronto on Tuesday. Larry Hughes' 3-pointer capped the burst and staked the Wizards to a 72-56 lead. Hughes scored 20 points and Gilbert Arenas scored 26 in the win.

The 76ers snapped a three-game losing skid with a 110-97 victory over Boston on Wednesday.

Philadelphia got a boost from an unlikely source as Josh Davis turned his first start of the season into a personal showcase with a career-high 19 points against the Celtics.

The 24-year-old Davis had a cup of coffee with Atlanta last season, when he was better known as the MVP of the CBA. He made the 76ers out of training camp, beating out Kirk Haston and Nate James for the final roster spot.

A 6-8 forward, Davis had played just 39 minutes in 10 games until Wednesday, when coach Jim O'Brien gave him a surprise start - just the second of his brief career.

The Sixers' season has been one of streaks. After a season-opening win they lost three in a row, won three straight and then lost three more before knocking off the Celtics.

LINK

*KEY MATCHUP:* 
 *VS*  

*INJURIES:*
Celtics - Etan Thomas (abdominal - IL), Kwame Brown (foot - IL), Laron Profit (knee - IL), Gilbert Arenas (back - probable).

76ers - Aaron Mckie (shoulder - IL), Glenn Robinson (ankle - IL), Kedrick Brown (back - IL).

*STAT LEADERS:*
Points: Jamison (Wizards) 24.1 PPG; Iverson (76ers) 26.3 PPG.
Rebounds: Jamison (Wizards) 8.8 RPG; Iguodala (76ers) 6.6 RPG.
Assists: Arenas (Wizards) 5.8 APG; Iverson (76ers) 7.5 APG.
Blocks: Haywood (Wizards) 2.7 BPG; Dalembert (76ers) 1.1 BPG.
Three Pointers: Arenas and Hughes (Wizards) 39% 3P; Davis (76ers) 60% 3P.
Personal Fouls: Haywood (Wizards) 4.1 PF; Korver (76ers) 4 PF.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sadly, I have to leave for work right before this one starts.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Kyle Korver is a beast!  

Sixers go up 110-109 in OT, 2:08 left.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

13 assists for Iverson! Philly up 3 with 30 seconds left, Washington ball, timeout Wizards. You gotta be careful with Hughes, Hayes and Arenas behind the arc. Great games from Korver and Iverson though so far.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jarvis Hayes hits ANOTHER 3. :sigh: 

Hayes hit a 3-pointer at the end of regulation to send it to OT, and now a 3 at the end of OT! 

Iverson steals the ball from Hayes and scores, Sixers win 116-114!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Not exactly anything new, but no one dominates a game while hitting only a third of his shots like Iverson. It amazes me every time I see it. Good win guys.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

AI's the heart and soul of Philly...I remember all the people saying that he'll always be a great scorer but he'll never be able to lead from the forefront and make his teammates better...well his assist tallies speak for themselves so it's good to be a Philly fan right now !


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Not exactly anything new, but no one dominates a game while hitting only a third of his shots like Iverson. It amazes me every time I see it. Good win guys.


Iverson is shooting better then Gilbert Arenas, he is shooting 41%, 33% would be a third, yes he shot about that this game, but if you were talking about how hes a bad shooter overall, then research b4 u speak, but if not, then im sorry for bringing up the Gilbert thing


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I finally get to watch a sixers game in Virginia and I missed it :verysad:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Nevermind, it comes on at 1:30!
:djparty:


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Iverson and Korver tore it up.

Where's KT?!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Wizzards are the worste Defensive team in the NBA :nonono: and todays game proved it. We made Marc Jackson and Kyle Korver look like allstars :yes:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Iverson and Korver tore it up.
> 
> Where's KT?!


:yes: Marc Jackson had a nice game too, so did John Salmons and Dalembert. Kenny Thomas was sitting at the end of the bench, he's deep in Obie's doghouse. They had something on the radio, where they said O'Brien really doesn't like Ollie, Thomas or Skinner which probably coincides with none of those players getting many minutes at all.

This was a great game, despite the fact we got dominated on the boards. One thing that's guaranteed when we play a team with a notable PF they're going to go off for their points, Jamison was a complete mismatch for Davis and is why O'Brien threw Iguodala on him for some time.

Kyle Korver, I can't say enough of him, fans of other teams keep acting like it's something their team did wrong when he has a good game, but he's been doing things like this all season. He's not the best at creating his own shot, but when Allen Iverson is there everything he does on the floor is enhanced because of the spacing and the attention Iverson gets from the opposing defenses.

Willie Green went from starter to ninth man off the bench, but I think that has less to do with how he's playing than it does with how well other people are playing. I'm a lot more comfortable now than every before with Green running point when AI's on the bench, he's really improved his decision making.

John Salmons has been playing well for a while defensively, but today he had another big game like he had in the OT win Vs Indiana.

The Wizards are a handful of a team to deal with, and I'll be interested to see how they develop as the season goes. Larry Hughes took the fourth quarter over, and he did a great job on the boards, looking at him play now I just think of what it would be like to have him playing next to Iverson now. He's a free agent after the season, but we have our own players to take care of.

Dalembert still had a goaltending, but he does look more comfortable out there especially on defense. He's not standing on an island anymore, I see his minutes consistently increasing. Also his teammates were finding him for easy baskets.

Marc Jackson is doing a solid job, he can score and his outside shot was dropping in this game. I'm feeling a lot more comfortable with him as the starter, but I still hope Dalembert gets the job before the end of the season. I still wish that O'Brien would try different lineups based on the opposition.

Aaron McKie played four minutes and got a standing ovation when he came on the floor.

Interesting note, Iverson ended the game with 13 assists and no turnovers, but there were two situations that stood out to me where he was bailed out after making terrible passes, he was saved by Dalembert on one and Korver on the other.

No time for rest though, as the team travels to Orlando. Good thing they have the extra few hours because this game was played so early.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

good victory for us . and we are in first position wich is good.
looks like we are improving for what i read and lets hope we win the game against orlando .


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

good win for us. nice game by AI. However, i really feel bad for KT .. he aint performing like he should, but i think he deserves way mroe court time and respect from O'brien. I hope it is not true that obrien dosent like KT .. and I feel that KT can hold his own against better PFs in the league.

it might be interesting on whats going to happen in the future.


and what is happening with robinson ? anybody know ?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rayza</b>!
> and what is happening with robinson ? anybody know ?


Yeah, I know.. it's weird that you mention him because I was just about to post a thread about him.


----------

